
Barry Martin's Hopalong Orbits Visualizer - lelf
https://iacopoapps.appspot.com/hopalongwebgl/
======
colordrops
This is awesome. Reminds me of the ayahuasca trip scene from the movie
Renegade. This could easily be made into a game where you have to avoid
hitting any of the particles, and you get more points by going through smaller
rather than larger holes.

------
zmix
Beautiful! And such a simple formula (click "About").

